
Show HN: Flashbackr – a simple way to capture and organise digital content - flashbackr
Hi everyone,<p>We&#x27;ve just released our v2 and are finally ready to show HN<p>flashbackr is meant as a solution to make it easy to capture all your important or meaningful digital objects (as we like to call them). Save webclips, files, Tweets, YouTube videos etc... We don&#x27;t use folders to organise these, instead we use different categories of tags which we haven&#x27;t seen anywhere else: we believe this makes searches more intuitive, flexible and scalable.<p>We&#x27;ve got a Chrome extension, android app and the iOS app is coming out soon.
For anyone using Icebergs (which just got acquired by Pinterest) we also have an import tool to migrate your account.<p>Feedback would be greatly appreciated, you can make an account by signing up on the home page http:&#x2F;&#x2F;flashbackr.com and here is a link to the welcome tutorial video if you want to get a feel for the product first https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=sQUn5Gjo8f8<p>Cheers!<p>Jeremiah (co-founder).
======
shyn3
[http://flashbackr.com](http://flashbackr.com)

------
gregmorton
Your home page is fuchsia. :| (and yes, it's a problem).

~~~
flashbackr
It's a gradient based on #f02160 Fuchsia is usually #ff00ff, why don't you
like this colour :-) ?

~~~
gregmorton
It's a warm color, it has a lot of connotations (sorry if I can't be more
specific) :)

------
chocozor
Are you planning on making a Firefox version soon? I love the concept!

~~~
dang
Please don't astroturf on HN.

